# Will a brinly sleeve hitch disc be able to break up the furrows left by a 16" furrow?



## judd86 (Aug 8, 2021)

Bit of an odd question but I'm just curious if a brinly sleeve hitch disc is able to break up the furrows left by a 16" two bottom plow?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Probably not. You won't have enough ass with the tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Give it a try and see how it goes. It will probably take many passes.


----------



## JillMitsi2244 (Aug 4, 2021)

judd86 said:


> Bit of an odd question but I'm just curious if a brinly sleeve hitch disc is able to break up the furrows left by a 16" two bottom plow?


Sorry I don't know what a sleeve hitch disc is, but my go to for breaking up, levelling etc is to drag a couple of tractor tyres with a heavy chain. The biggest tyres your tractor can drag should break up any furrows?


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

A 'sleeve' hitch is a rigid attachment point on the back of a smaller tractor or lawn mower for attaching sleeve hitch compatible implements. Unlike a 3 point hitch, it cannot move up and down and dig depth is controlled on the implement.

It's a light duty attachment point, usually limited by the tractor power or weight or the strength of the tractor frame.

An old box spring works as well as a drag mat.


----------

